# Einschüchterungsfalle clever-downloaden auf Kundenfang



## dvill (16 August 2010)

Lohnt sich die Zahlungserpressung durch Nutzlose immer noch?

http://www.clever-downloaden.net/


> Connect Solutions Verein & Co KG
> Gastgebgasse 5-13
> 1230 Wien
> 
> ...


----------



## 8er-moni (9 September 2010)

*Abzock-Falle Clever-download.com*

Hallo Experten!

Ich bin leider in die Abo-Abzockfalle von Clever-Download.com getappt und habe heute die erste email mit der Anforderung der 96.- bekommen.

Im www habe ich schon recherchiert - und bin dabei auf einige "Lösungen" gekommen ... auf keinen Fall zahlen - und, wenn es hart auf hart kommt: bei einemgerichtlichen Mahnbescheid fristgemäß Widerspruch einlegen - ansonsten wird die Forderung anerkannt.

Im www wird auch davon abgeraten, das "Formular" auszufüllen und an den Abzocker zu schicken!?

Nur so eine Idee: Würde es etwas nützen, die emailadresse, mit der ich bei C.D. angemeldet bin, zu löschen???? Wenn die dann für weitere Zahlungsaufforderungen einen mailer-daemon bekommen - könnten sie mich ja nicht mehr finden????

Vielen Dank für eine Info!

Liebe Grüße
Moni


----------



## webwatcher (9 September 2010)

*AW: Abzock-Falle Clever-download.com*



8er-moni schrieb:


> Nur so eine Idee: Würde es etwas nützen, die emailadresse, mit der ich bei C.D. angemeldet bin, zu löschen???? Wenn die dann für weitere Zahlungsaufforderungen einen mailer-daemon bekommen - könnten sie mich ja nicht mehr finden????i


Wozu? Montierst  du deinen Briefkasten ab, nur weil Werbemüll eingeworfen wird?

Ein Spamfilter erledigt das einfacher.  

Ansonsten lies dir  das hier durch 
>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...en-rechnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkasso.html


----------



## bernhard (9 September 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle clever-downloaden auf Kundenfang*

http://www.clever-download.com/


> THIS ACCOUNT IS SUSPENDED !


----------



## 8er-moni (9 September 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle clever-downloaden auf Kundenfang*

Hallo!

Danke für die Info - da hab ich ja jetzt was zum Lesen 

Spamfilter???? Leider bin ich da überhaupt nicht fit - wie mach ich denn das???? Ich selbst habe incredimail und mein Mann den outlook Express!


----------



## bernhard (9 September 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle clever-downloaden auf Kundenfang*

Connect Solutions Verein & Co KG, Wien, Wien - FirmenABC.at


> Komplementär
> Firma OPM Verein zur Förderung der Nutzung des Internets


----------



## 8er-moni (9 September 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle clever-downloaden auf Kundenfang*

Hallo Bernhard!

Leider weiß ich mit Deinen beiden Infos nichts anzufangen - was genau meinst Du damit???


----------



## bernhard (9 September 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle clever-downloaden auf Kundenfang*

Wir tauschen hier nicht nur Meinungen aus. Wir sammeln auch Fakten. Es dauert manchmal eine Weile, bis aus einzelnen Fakten eine nutzbare Information wird.


----------



## 8er-moni (9 September 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle clever-downloaden auf Kundenfang*

OK, danke! 
dann warte ich mal ab, ob mir jemand was zu Spanfilter für incredimail und outlook-express sagen kann!


----------



## webwatcher (9 September 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle clever-downloaden auf Kundenfang*

Spamfilter sind eigentlich immer sinnvoll 
Spamfilter ? Wikipedia

Google  mal damit >  Google

Nur um den Mahnmüll zu entsorgen, braucht man es nicht unbedingt.
Nach einer Weile schläft das von allein ein. Man sollte aber nicht selber 
antworten. Die automatischen Mailrobots  verstehen  das als Aufforderung
 noch mehr Müll zu schicken.


----------



## 8er-moni (9 September 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle clever-downloaden auf Kundenfang*

Dankeschön!

Wie meinst Du das mit "nicht selber antworten" - wie kann ich sonst antworten - als auf diese 1. mail (Zahlungsaufforderung)????


----------



## webwatcher (9 September 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle clever-downloaden auf Kundenfang*



8er-moni schrieb:


> Wie meinst Du das mit "nicht selber antworten" - wie kann ich sonst antworten - als auf diese 1. mail (Zahlungsaufforderung)????


Bloß nicht diskutieren | law blog


> Entgegen den Empfehlungen mancher Verbraucherzentralen *kann ich Betroffenen nur raten, sich gar nicht auf eine Korrespondenz mit diesen Läden einzulassen.* Auf sämtliche Einwände, und seien sie noch so begründet, kommen als Antwort nur Textbausteine mit immer denselben Drohungen (Vorratsdaten, Schufa, Gerichtsvollzieher).


----------



## 8er-moni (9 September 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle clever-downloaden auf Kundenfang*

Dankeschön! Jetzt kenn ich mich aus!


----------



## Captain Picard (9 September 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle clever-downloaden auf Kundenfang*



8er-moni schrieb:


> Dankeschön! Jetzt kenn ich mich aus!



Wenn du dich noch etwas mehr informieren willst, lies dir mal die Beiträge in diesen Unterforen durch 

Infos und Grundsatzartikel

Abzocke im Internet: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Nachrichten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Für dich ist das Thema Nutzlosabzocke/Abofallen neu. Uns ist es seit über fünf Jahren bekannt.
 Was sich ändert sind nur die Namen  der Abzockseiten und der Firmen. Das Grundprinzip täuschen 
und  verunsichern ist immer dasselbe.   Daher fällt es nicht  immer gleich leicht freundlich zu bleiben 
und  zum 1976. Mal auf die dieselben Fragen die immer selben Antworten zu geben.

Nix für ungut 


Wenn du wissen möchtest, warum Deutschland das Paradies der Abzocker ist, lies das hier:  
>> Deutschland ist ein Abzockerparadies. Wie kommt das? - Antispam e. V.


----------



## 8er-moni (9 September 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle clever-downloaden auf Kundenfang*

Vielen Dank - jetzt gibts viel zu lesen :-D


----------



## Erwin_83 (7 Oktober 2010)

*Re: AW: Einschüchterungsfalle clever-downloaden auf Kundenfang*



bernhard schrieb:


> Connect Solutions Verein & Co KG, Wien, Wien - FirmenABC.at




   Hab mal was interessantes gefunden.

Quelle:
Die Methoden der Connect Solutions Verein & Co KG / clever-downloaden.net


Hier steht ein Herr [ edit] als Kommanditist.

Wenn man auf Google nach [ edit]  sucht kommt man auf diese Seiten

Quelle: 
Blacklight  Anti – l33t'crew
.Leetcrew.

Was uns zu der 1337-crew führt.


----------



## 8er-moni (7 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle clever-downloaden auf Kundenfang*

Wir haben von der Rechnungsstelle eine email bekommen, dass die Angelegenheit erledigt ist


----------



## Antiscammer (7 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Re: AW: Einschüchterungsfalle clever-downloaden auf Kundenfang*



Erwin_83 schrieb:


> Was uns zu der 1337-crew führt.



Aber Heidschi-Heihachi Bumm-Bumm.:sun:

Da gibt es sehr viele interessante Querverbindungen, beispielsweise bezüglich eines Herrn Tim C. und anderen.


----------



## Erwin_83 (7 Oktober 2010)

*Re: AW: Re: AW: Einschüchterungsfalle clever-downloaden auf Kundenfang*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Aber Heidschi-Heihachi Bumm-Bumm.:sun:
> 
> Da gibt es sehr viele interessante Querverbindungen, beispielsweise bezüglich eines Herrn Tim C. und anderen.




Habe jetzt noch nach "Blacklight 1337-crew" gesucht und fand gleich sehr viele Einträge über K. Skof

Quelle:
1337crew/Heihachi/Speedtest busted
GoMoPa:Speed bildete 18.000 Internetbetrger aus
BKA nimmt Script Kiddies vom Netz! &mdash; Freak_out

Weiter Quellen zu der 1337-crew:
Inside mega-downloads.net 2.0: Neue Abofalle mit alten Bekannten - oder: so klein ist die Abzockwelt

hier die Server von der Heihachi 

Ns1.freewarearchiv.net - Name Server Information - Who.is

Ns1.heihachi.net - Name Server Information - Who.is

eNom - about us - domain names and services - ABOUT US 

noch ein Name der bislang nicht erwähnt wurde:
[ edit] 

Quelle:
connect-solutions.org Whois - connect solutions - Who.is

Quelle:
[ edit] - CEO - Marketing & Advertising | XING
***Oceanevents*** | MySpace

Ich bin mal gespannt was man noch alles findet:-D


----------



## Antiabo (20 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle clever-downloaden auf Kundenfang*

*Vorsicht vor:*
http://7-zip.info/(Link absichtlich unbrauchbar)

Wer diese Adresse eingibt, landet auf der Seite: "clever-downloaden.net".
Deren Betreiber, der: "Connect Solutions Verein & Co KG" ist im Netz einschlägig bekannt.
ZB. hier:

[edit] 

Ich geriet auf diese Seite auf der Suche nach "7zip",
einem Packprogramm mit einer höheren Packrate als zB. Win RAR.
"7zip" ist Freeware, selbst für gewerbliche Anwender.
"7-zip.info" stand im Google-Ranking ganz oben.
Gibt man auf der genannten Seite seine Personalien preis,
hat man nach Ablauf der Widerspruchsfrist ein teures und nutzloses Abo am Hals.


----------



## webwatcher (20 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle clever-downloaden auf Kundenfang*



Antiabo schrieb:


> "7-zip.info" stand im Google-Ranking ganz oben.


Mit Sicherheit nicht als regulärer Treffer sondern als Googleadesensewerbung 

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...ogle-so-locken-abo-gangster-in-die-falle.html

>> Abzocke per Google: So locken Abo-Gangster Opfer in die Falle: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------

